# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify Fire Haired

## Fire Haired14

At another forum posters said Brunn mixed with other types. Others have suggested African-features. I have many family members who fit almost all qualifications of Brunn and remind me of Loschbour-man. Despite being (maybe only slightly)more Near Eastern than Euro-hunter gatherer, hunter gatherer traits might have prevalence. You see this in Latinos, some look very Spanish and some look very native. 

*Ancestry:* Norwegian, English, German/Swiss, Spanish. There's also 3% Amerindian and 2% West African.
*Height*: 6'2. 
*Body Build*: Gracile.

Front
[Spoiler][/Spoiler]
[Spoiler][/Spoiler] 

[Spoiler][/Spoiler]




Side
[Spoiler][/Spoiler]
[Spoiler][/Spoiler]

[Spoiler][/Spoiler]
[Spoiler][/Spoiler]
[Spoiler][/Spoiler]

According to a look-alike website this Latino or Middle Eastern guy is my closest match.
[Spoiler][/Spoiler]

----------


## John Doe

> At another forum posters said Brunn mixed with other types. Others have suggested African-features. I have many family members who fit almost all qualifications of Brunn and remind me of Loschbour-man. Despite being (maybe only slightly)more Near Eastern than Euro-hunter gatherer, hunter gatherer traits might have prevalence. You see this in Latinos, some look very Spanish and some look very native. 
> 
> *Ancestry:* Norwegian, English, German/Swiss, Spanish. There's also 3% Amerindian and 2% West African.
> *Height*: 6'2. 
> *Body Build*: Gracile.
> 
> Front
> [Spoiler][/Spoiler]
> [Spoiler][/Spoiler] 
> ...


The only way that guy might be similar to you is partially the lips and the shape of the brows, perhaps also the shape of the eyes.

----------


## oriental

It seems there is a strong Neandethal look in the eyebrows.

----------


## LeBrok

I'd say Irish overall with West African input of nose and lips.
Hey, crack a smile, dude. You could make more friends. ;)

----------


## Fire Haired14

> I'd say Irish overall with West African input of nose and lips.
> Hey, crack a smile, dude. You could make more friends. ;)


The chances African-genes have made any influence on my phenotype is low but possible. Falid is the best guess I've seen. It's NorthWest Europe "Cro Magnoid" type. "Cro Magnoid" types are apparently most common in Ireland, so you're opinion makes sense. Michael Ballack, a Football player from Germany looks a lot like me.

----------


## Nobody1

Clearly Miscegenated (Negroid);
(Anthropological standards)

To highlight is the (_though due to Miscegenation more moderate_): Nose (flat, wide, lesser tip reference) and overall prognathistic feature;
Reminds me of Blake Griffin (LA Clippers, Basketball Player);

----------


## Nobody1

> Falid is the best guess I've seen. It's NorthWest Europe "Cro Magnoid" type.


Fälisch (?_Falid_?) is the best guess ? LOL
I already commented but i cant skip on this nonsense one; This tripe overwhelms me;

Fälisch is a *Nordic* (_dolicho-mesocranic_) sub-type; Named after the Westphalians (ancient Saxons);
This here is Fälisch (young olli welke):



Notice a diff.???

----------


## Fire Haired14

> Clearly Miscegenated (Negroid);
> (Anthropological standards)
> 
> To highlight is the (_though due to Miscegenation more moderate_): Nose (flat, wide, lesser tip reference) and overall prognathistic feature;
> Reminds me of Blake Griffin (LA Clippers, Basketball Player);


Cro Magnoid features are being confused with Negroid. There are much more extreme Cro Magnoid-types in my family I can post later. It comes from the side of my family that is fully European. Here's a Falid example given to me, German Football player Michael Ballack. He's appears to be a hyper-Cro Magnoid type. Robust build, Square jaw, broad face, puggy nose. I lack most of those features. But I have family members who have all. 

Anyways, the wide nose and fat lips is throwing people off. Several have said Negroid. My nose isn't flat and my jaw/cheek bones are not protruding. I have a long head and not very wide face. I have a huge broad and long forehead, not very Negroid-like.

I agree I do look part Black. As do my brothers. Actually in NBK 2k the default player looks exactly exactly exactly like my brother, and he is meant to have black features(it;s difficult to create a white guy in that game). But yeah, I think Cro magnoid is being confused with Negroid.

----------


## Alan

Mostly Irish. If you are only 2% SSA, unlikely that you have visible SSA features.

----------


## jamt

I don't think people can really tell by looking.. See my 'guess the ethnicity' thread [don't look at the last post if you want to make a guess first]

I'd have no idea what to classify you as other than 'white', which really isn't that helpful.

----------


## MOESAN

> At another forum posters said Brunn mixed with other types. Others have suggested African-features. I have many family members who fit almost all qualifications of Brunn and remind me of Loschbour-man. Despite being (maybe only slightly)more Near Eastern than Euro-hunter gatherer, hunter gatherer traits might have prevalence. You see this in Latinos, some look very Spanish and some look very native. 
> 
> *Ancestry:* Norwegian, English, German/Swiss, Spanish. There's also 3% Amerindian and 2% West African.
> *Height*: 6'2. 
> *Body Build*: Gracile.
> 
> Front
> [Spoiler][/Spoiler]
> [Spoiler][/Spoiler] 
> ...


I don't think so, spite some not to far feauires for some details - according to my experiance about bones and mucles, this "latin"o has shorther vertival branch of lower jaw, weaker chi, less broad lower jaw (bigonials), longer fleshy nose, less protuding upper bony nose, less ruggish eyebrows, larger temporals: nothing too close at my kowledge level - you Fari Haired have erally something 'brünn'like (not alone, it's evident); this mix strong enough for 'brünnoid' or 'capelloid' is found often in Northern Europe even if it seems having nothing with the 'nordic' classical type, softer and very original. I have a Breton fellow very close tou you, even if your type is more often found in North, extecially among Dutch people and some Western Norwegians.

----------


## MOESAN

> Fälisch (?_Falid_?) is the best guess ? LOL
> I already commented but i cant skip on this nonsense one; This tripe overwhelms me;
> 
> Fälisch is a *Nordic* (_dolicho-mesocranic_) sub-type; Named after the Westphalians (ancient Saxons);
> This here is Fälisch (young olli welke):
> 
> 
> 
> Notice a diff.???


'falisch' is a creation upon means; not sure it's a true type - something between 'classical nordic' and 'cromagnoid', in a region where 'cromagnoid' seems having underwent a process of light brachycephalization on the way to 'borreby A' (other mix or internal mutations?), based upon what I think I know! 
this young human on the picture is too young and too smiling to be a modele for a phoenotype - just my amateur point -

----------


## MOESAN

> Cro Magnoid features are being confused with Negroid. There are much more extreme Cro Magnoid-types in my family I can post later. It comes from the side of my family that is fully European. Here's a Falid example given to me, German Football player Michael Ballack. He's appears to be a hyper-Cro Magnoid type. Robust build, Square jaw, broad face, puggy nose. I lack most of those features. But I have family members who have all. 
> 
> Anyways, the wide nose and fat lips is throwing people off. Several have said Negroid. My nose isn't flat and my jaw/cheek bones are not protruding. I have a long head and not very wide face. I have a huge broad and long forehead, not very Negroid-like.
> 
> I agree I do look part Black. As do my brothers. Actually in NBK 2k the default player looks exactly exactly exactly like my brother, and he is meant to have black features(it;s difficult to create a white guy in that game). But yeah, I think Cro magnoid is being confused with Negroid.


_what we know about 'cromagnoids' and 'brünnoids' is about bones - the fleshy part are guesses, sometimes not too stupid but based upon types found in today regions where the bony archaic features of the 2 afore mentionned types are less rare than in others:
what my experience (personal) tells me is that 'cromagnoids' have some facial features (broad faces compared to frontal) and frontal features (not too receding, sometimes parlty "bombed", with weak enough browridges) that could be taken as "negroid" features: in fact the 'cromagnoid' chin, his square orbits, his triangular palate, put him far from the typical negroid features; for I believe having found out, the 'cromagnoid' lips were very thin, almost "insidewards", when I believe 'brünnoid' types had thick lips, we fin today in some Northern people (thicker than among 'mediterraneans', but not only the lower lip like among these later ones) and principally among Dutch people. Both 'cromagnoid' and 'brünnoids' had triangular teeth crown and palate, both have depression under browridges followed by strong protusion of nasal bone, very very opposed to negroid types - 
just for some precisions, based partly upon modern bets it's true -
that said, as we are all of us descendants of common very ancient types, we can find some ressemblances in some details to every type of humanity according to our choices: what makes types is the correlation of some numerous enough peculiar traits, common here and uncommon there;_

----------


## Nobody1

> 'falisch' is a creation upon means; not sure it's a true type - something between 'classical nordic' and 'cromagnoid', in a region where 'cromagnoid' seems having underwent a process of light brachycephalization on the way to 'borreby A' (other mix or internal mutations?), based upon what I think I know! 
> this young human on the picture is too young and too smiling to be a modele for a phoenotype - just my amateur point -


Cro-Magnoid is a French Hogwash
Look at Bichon (Cro Magnon) *Dark Skin/Dark Eyes/Dark Hair* ancestor of WHG!
Its French romanticism = dire tripe

Fälisch on the other hand is a clear Nordic sub-type in its purest sense; I didnt read your mental diarrhea post but i picked up Borreby which is a Nordic more Brachycephalic type; 

FireHaired is clearly miscegenated end of all means!
Otherwise delusional or blatantly corrupting anthropology!
PS: Cubs suck _onkey alls_ !

----------


## Fire Haired14

> Cro-Magnoid is a French Hogwash


Cro Magnoid probably has truth to it. It's how anthropologist could tell WHG and EEF apart. 




> FireHaired is clearly miscegenated end of all means!
> Otherwise delusional or blatantly corrupting anthropology!


I do not look miscegenated. Little traits cause people to think two humans look totally differnt. There's so much variation in features, I don't think anyone has pin pointed a Cro Magnoid or whatever look. 




> PS: Cubs suck _onkey alls_ !


What the hell is your problem?

----------


## Nobody1

> Cro Magnoid probably has truth to it. It's how anthropologist could tell WHG and EEF apart.


They could not
In fact they Called Nordics a de-pigmanted version of Mediterranids i.e. farmers (Neolithic);
Look at French records - i.e. _le dernier_ eff up !!

And are you miscegenated ???
??????
if yes i am correct aka Falkenauge !!!!




> What the hell is your problem?


My ancestors migrated to Wisconsin so get s---- !!

----------


## MOESAN

[QUOTE=Nobody1;470840]Cro-Magnoid is a French Hogwash
Look at Bichon (Cro Magnon) *Dark Skin/Dark Eyes/Dark Hair* ancestor of WHG!
Its French romanticism = dire tripe

Fälisch on the other hand is a clear Nordic sub-type in its purest sense; I didnt read your mental diarrhea post but i picked up Borreby which is a Nordic more Brachycephalic type; 

FireHaired is clearly miscegenated end of all means!
Otherwise delusional or blatantly corrupting anthropology!
PS: Cubs suck _onkey alls_ ![/QUOTE

_I don't know how I have too consider your weird post, Nobody1??? what is this tone?
1- what does mean "hogwash"?
2- Fälisch is a creation based upon means, nothing more: we have to find its more basic components.
3- you have a broad definition of 'nordic': 'nordic' is not "nordish" or "inhabitant of the North"; it has clear definition and 'fälish' seems to me a crossing;
4- I never saw the Bichon type so I cannot say if it was on the 'Cro-Magnon' side or not, for features; what date (age)? maybe we have only a jaw or a tooth??? I ask this because it seems two different lignages at least were found in Europe a bit after LGM. I see a lot of people confusing 'cro-manoid' with WHG as WHG were the pure descendants of only the Cro-Magnon family
5- you seem giving too much weight to pigmentation, whose genetic basis is a bit better known now but not fully: blond is not synonymous to 'nordic'

concerning diarrhea, I think you produced less quantity than myself, but your own diarrhea is by far more stinking, OK?

_

----------


## MOESAN

Fired-Head:
this thread is becoming hot I think!
apart of any analysis, I have a Breton friend with has almost your features, very closer than the dark haired man present side by side with your picture; almost a twin brother of you, and (hazard?) he is not red haired but only light auburn haired, but with a red haired 's milky whiteskin and freckles;

----------


## Nobody1

> _I don't know how I have too consider your weird post, Nobody1??? what is this tone?
> 1- what does mean "hogwash"?
> 2- Fälisch is a creation based upon means, nothing more: we have to find its more basic components.
> 3- you have a broad definition of 'nordic': 'nordic' is not "nordish" or "inhabitant of the North"; it has clear definition and 'fälish' seems to me a crossing;
> 4- I never saw the Bichon type so I cannot say if it was on the 'Cro-Magnon' side or not, for features; what date (age)? maybe we have only a jaw or a tooth??? I ask this because it seems two different lignages at least were found in Europe a bit after LGM. I see a lot of people confusing 'cro-manoid' with WHG as WHG were the pure descendants of only the Cro-Magnon family
> 5- you seem giving too much weight to pigmentation, whose genetic basis is a bit better known now but not fully: blond is not synonymous to 'nordic'
> 
> concerning diarrhea, I think you produced less quantity than myself, but your own diarrhea is by far more stinking, OK?_


On contrere mon frere;
Considering FireHaired a Cro-Magnoid - is even beyond the most vulgar type of diarrhea;
He is not only clearly miscegenated he* is* miscegenated (family tree)!! 
which blatantly exposes one of us as incorrect; and its not me;

that you dont have any reflection on the tripe you spout amazes me;
to think his parents are paleolithic/mesolithic europeans > what hogwash!
I wont even bother about anthropology with you, a waste of my time;

But one point is clear, pigmentation is only a part (a rather secondary part) of Anthropology; But even these features have to be inherited in order for a direct Cro-Magnoid continuity; and this exists at best via a WHG admixture and even that is diluted;
Point is clear; Modern Cro-Magnoid is/was always a fictional romanticist term pulled out of the dernier of some french;

----------


## Fire Haired14

> My ancestors migrated to Wisconsin so get s---- !!


So did many of mine, then they realized the Brewers suck and moved to Chicago. Sadly some didn't have a compos and instead of moving south went north into the God forsaken nation of Canada :Frown: 




> Fired-Head:
> this thread is becoming hot I think!
> apart of any analysis, I have a Breton friend with has almost your features, very closer than the dark haired man present side by side with your picture; almost a twin brother of you, and (hazard?) he is not red haired but only light auburn haired, but with a red haired 's milky whiteskin and freckles;


Not being creepy, but can you post a picture sometime. I've always wanted a double.

----------


## MOESAN

> On contrere mon frere;
> Considering FireHaired a Cro-Magnoid - is even beyond the most vulgar type of diarrhea;
> He is not only clearly miscegenated he* is* miscegenated (family tree)!! 
> which blatantly exposes one of us as incorrect; and its not me;
> 
> that you dont have any reflection on the tripe you spout amazes me;
> to think his parents are paleolithic/mesolithic europeans > what hogwash!
> I wont even bother about anthropology with you, a waste of my time;
> 
> ...


I answer here to your last post, just a bit more correct than the others:
- When did you read I said Fire Haired was 'cromagno*id*'like in my sense? He shows for me more heritage from a 'brünn*oid*' type at facial level (it's to say a type where ancient prototype 'Brünn' leaved more genes); the fact he has a variated ancestry doesn't exclude a possible 'atavism' comeback to some specific features inherited from far past;
- 'Cro-Magnon' is not exactly 'cromagn*oid*': and 'cromagnoid' features (with strong heritage from previous 'Cro-magnon' type) exist in Europe: yes, in low proportions: it's not saying these TWO DIFFERENT old héritages are for the most *W*HG transmission to us: it could very well be also close cousins from North-East and East Great Europe come "back" in *mixtures* with I-Eans colonizations (a guess); but admixtures do not destroy genes and the features these genes conditon!
- modern types if they exist are sons of more ancient types by differenciation, or I missed something?
-pigmentation is hereditary, OK, I defend that - but it is not always the more accurate trait to establish long time connexions between types (their lignages)

to resume: there is no more a 'cromagnoid' population or a 'Brünnoid' one, but we have modern populations where their commoner traits are remained at a sufficent level to be remarked, when they are almost absent in other populations (mutations + crossings)- surely at genetic level, some remote populations where these traits are still visible at some levels are no more in relation one to another and have their globally auDNA drifted away, normal.

I say what I think, without taking myself for the gooroo of anthropology - you seem to me very proud and sure of your own knowledge?

----------


## MOESAN

have you ever heard about some of the SeineOiseMarne (Eneolithic) people? here a third of the population had very archaic features, very close to us at the History scale...by the way, they were close to Luxemburg people of the time (Loschbour is not too far)

----------


## Sile

> On contrere mon frere;
> Considering FireHaired a Cro-Magnoid - is even beyond the most vulgar type of diarrhea;
> He is not only clearly miscegenated he* is* miscegenated (family tree)!! 
> which blatantly exposes one of us as incorrect; and its not me;
> 
> that you dont have any reflection on the tripe you spout amazes me;
> to think his parents are paleolithic/mesolithic europeans > what hogwash!
> I wont even bother about anthropology with you, a waste of my time;
> 
> ...


????? banned ...........but it says a most admired celebrity  :Petrified:  :Startled:  :Annoyed:

----------


## LeBrok

> ????? banned ...........but it says a most admired celebrity


He developed a very short fuse in his absence.

----------


## MOESAN

[QUOTE=Fire Haired14;470914

Not being creepy, but can you post a picture sometime. I've always wanted a double.[/QUOTE]
_Helas, I' ve no picture of him; he is not a close friend of mine, but he played bagpipe in the same group as me (I play bombard, kind of breton short 'hautbois') and now he is living in Belgian Flanders._

----------


## Angela

> At another forum posters said Brunn mixed with other types. Others have suggested African-features. I have many family members who fit almost all qualifications of Brunn and remind me of Loschbour-man. Despite being (maybe only slightly)more Near Eastern than Euro-hunter gatherer, hunter gatherer traits might have prevalence. You see this in Latinos, some look very Spanish and some look very native. *Ancestry:* Norwegian, English, German/Swiss, Spanish. There's also 3% Amerindian and 2% West African. *Height*: 6'2. *Body Build*: Gracile. Front [Spoiler][/Spoiler] [Spoiler][/Spoiler] [Spoiler][/Spoiler] Side [Spoiler][/Spoiler] [Spoiler][/Spoiler] [Spoiler][/Spoiler] [Spoiler][/Spoiler] [Spoiler][/Spoiler] According to a look-alike website this Latino or Middle Eastern guy is my closest match. [Spoiler][/Spoiler]



Fire-Haired, that site is fun, but I wouldn't take it too seriously. You don't really look like this man, just as I don't really look like Nina Dobrev. At other times I've gotten Gemma Atherton, Carice Van Houton, and once, when I fed it a picture of me pregnant, fat-faced, and with my hair pulled back, Grace Kelly! :)

----------


## Tomenable

I know one Polish guy who looks really very similar to you except for his hair, which is dark.

I'm talking also about similarities in nose and mouth/lips.

You are probably right with Cro-Magnid classification. 

Though Cro-Magnids were very diverse, they probably wouldn't label themselves as just one type.

Some videos showing reconstructed Cro-Magnon men:

----------


## Tomenable

> Ancestry: Norwegian, English, German/Swiss, Spanish. There's also 3% Amerindian and 2% West African.
> Height: 6'2. 
> Body Build: Gracile.


The Polish guy that is similar to you, has robust body build, but that's because he used to work out in the gym a lot. 

Maybe I will be able to send you his photo in a PM later on, and you will tell me if you agree that he is similar to you.

You are 6'2 which is 188 cm, that's about as tall as me (maybe 1 cm taller) and I'm also about as tall as that guy.

----------

